# Dryer, No Workie



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

Yesterday the misses goes to dry some clothes and when she hit the start button, it made the buzzing sound but wouldn't start. 

As long as you held the button it made the noise, let go and you got nothing. 

It's a Kenmore 80 series...probably 10 yrs old. It's the all white one. 

Help save me a couple of hundred $$....thanks.


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

Just tell her to start hanging the clothes on a clothes line. That will save you a couple of hundred $$. You're welcome.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

when's a good time for me to come look? Preferably while you are at work.


----------



## Piledriver (May 23, 2007)

Can you turn the drum by hand? If not something maybe wedged between it and the housing. Other thoughts if it does turn, is starting cap. on the motor or of course the motor itself.


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

Piledriver said:


> Can you turn the drum by hand? If not something maybe wedged between it and the housing. Other thoughts if it does turn, is starting cap. on the motor or of course the motor itself.


This^^^


----------



## jboogerfinger (Jun 16, 2009)

FREON said:


> Just tell her to start hanging the clothes on a clothes line. That will save you a couple of hundred $$. You're welcome.


And the environment!


----------



## gator (May 22, 2004)

I'd say it would be the switch. It works in the start position but will not run


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

Piledriver said:


> Can you turn the drum by hand? If not something maybe wedged between it and the housing. Other thoughts if it does turn, is starting cap. on the motor or of course the motor itself.


I can turn it, it's pretty hard to turn, I mean not a Snappy or anything, but it does turn. I took it all, and I mean all, apart last night and when you push the button the blower starts to turn then after a second it'll stop. When I hold the button down for about 10 seconds, you can hear a click then it won't do anything. Wait about 2 minutes and it'll repeat the process.


----------



## gedavis2 (Oct 17, 2006)

Gee 10 years old and you want to fix it? Cheaper to just buy a low grade dryer, as all the bells and whistles on high end are never used anyway. I think I paid about $300 for mine and it dries my clothes,part to fix the old one about $120.

GED


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Gas or elect.? Drum belt ok? burner coils ok?


----------



## TheAnt (Jul 1, 2008)

Dryers gotta be the easiest appliance to fix. Open the back. Look at the parts... motor, belt, drum, heater. That's almost everything. There's a switch obviously. 

See how the belt is routed. Pull it off the motor pully and see how easy it is to turn the motor and the drum. If your motor is stiff it likely needs replaced. Easy to do.


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

Well, I fixed the problem....

Went and bought a Maytag. Everyone's happy and I'm sure I earned passes for a longgg time. 

Thanks for all the help...




PS - Gilb, she says she already has enough dirt in the house. :slimer:


----------

